# Finish on CAAD 10 Raw?



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Just picked one up this week and was curious, is it an actual clear coat or some type of thermal wrap?


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

My CAAD8 X looks like a clear coat. Not sure if its a spray on, or powdercoat tho. Pretty tough to, whatever it is.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

It's an automotive quality gloss clear coat. It's pretty tough but not impervious to scratches and chips. I'd recommend putting some protective decals on the frame anywhere cables tend to rub.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

That's what I was hoping for, thanks for the info!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that I look at my frame, it cant be powdercoat, with the decals under the coat. Sorry, I wasnt thinking. Obviously a spray on clear.


----------

